

BlackBerry Blog hacked over plans to turn over information to london police - throwaway32
http://i.imgur.com/I5h9d.png

======
throwaway32
<http://blogs.blackberry.com/>

Unlikely to remain up for long, that's why i submitted a screenshot.

